# 10/2 Starvation/ The Berry



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

headed up to starvation to try and catch some of the big bows people were reporting, got there to find it calm and sunny with no wind. Fished for a few hours catching two good bows. 

Decided to try strawberry we only caught two but they were both **** busters with the first being just over 22" and the second being a healthy 5lb cutt probably 23-24". The bigger was weighed but wasn't measured as he was very tired from the fight. Having only ever caught one slot buster I was excited to catch two on the same trip.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good looking fish! Congrats on the busters.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Really nice Fish. Always nice to hear about Slot Busters.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Kody, why didn't you post the picks of my fish? Oh wait I got Skunked  I think I may have broke the cardinal rule and used the S word that morning.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice fish, especially the slot busters! I'd be very happy with that trip.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

bow hunter said:


> headed up to starvation to try and catch some of the big bows people were reporting, got there to find it calm and sunny with no wind. Fished for a few hours catching two good bows.
> 
> Decided to try strawberry we only caught two but they were both **** busters with the first being just over 22" and the second being a healthy 5lb cutt probably 23-24". The bigger was weighed but wasn't measured as he was very tired from the fight. Having only ever caught one slot buster I was excited to catch two on the same trip.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

BULLOCK9 said:


> Hey Kody, why didn't you post the picks of my fish? Oh wait I got Skunked  I think I may have broke the cardinal rule and used the S word that morning.


This is true!!!! Refer to my lAst post haha!!!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

That bowe your boy is holding is a pig!!!!!!! And I did see u guys next to us. I wished I knew who all was forum members and if come by and say hello


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> That bowe your boy is holding is a pig!!!!!!! And I did see u guys next to us. I wished I knew who all was forum members and if come by and say hello


+1


----------

